# Dennis K 's Tarantulas!



## demode (Apr 20, 2007)

*My name is Dennis Kittel and I live in Sweden at the moment I've collected spiders and T's since I was a kid but only recently got seriously hooked in the T business, used to keep and breed true spiders before that. My hopes is that some day I'll be able to breed my own. Some of these photos are old so you'll actually be able to see some growth in some individuals and molts as you scroll down. Hope you enjoy the pictures, lets start of with a classic: *

*0.1*_ Grammostola rosea_






I love the iridescent coloration, unfortunately most of the irredescent has been peeled off during an escape attempt  






Is that the red color phased one?:? 






Grooming itself?

*0.1* _Acanthoscurria sp._






It's quite big actually   






"Damnit, it's locked! I'M HUNGRY!!"

*0.0.1* _Acanthoscurria geniculata_












Yummie, Dennis cockroaches is the best fast food chain ever!  

*0.1* _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_






I love the irredescent blue!! GOD! :worship: (just bought it)






Same picture enhanced!






Yummie!

*0.1* _Pterinochilus murinus_






Play nice!












I don't prefer any handling at all, this is my method when I move T's

*0.0.1* _Pampobheteus sp. "Machalla Ecuador"_






Isn't it just adorable! I can't ever imagine it growing into a big brown monster!






It's grown up a little! Aww!  

*0.1* _Brachypelma smithi_






I love the vivid colors of this species, they never seem to stop eating either!






yummie eating cockroaches

*0.1* _Lasiodora difficilis_






soo tiny






Starting to mature! 






*
Rehoused and loving it, notice how small she is compared to the following pictures.






Eating it's molting mat 2 days after molting on it! 






Freshly molted! 






She is really huge now, 1 or 2 more molts and I'll have to switch tank :8o 



0.0.5* _Avicularia versicolor_






So tiny!








*Tarantula Tanks* aka TT's

_Theraphosa blondi_






_Lasiodora difficilis_






_C. cyaneopubescens_


----------



## Becky (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice collection of T's there! And your setups are lovely!


----------



## demode (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you, I'll try to keep this thread up to date.


----------



## demode (Apr 27, 2007)

miniupdate, feeding time;

_Lasiodora difficilis_






_Acanthoscurria geniculata_


----------



## monitormonster (Apr 27, 2007)

Badass pics, thanx for sharing


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice nice nice, awesome pics


----------



## moyzesh (Apr 27, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## markface (Apr 27, 2007)

sweet collection . i really like the enclosers you got them in .


----------



## demode (Apr 27, 2007)

Kind words, thank you. I'll update with more later.


----------



## demode (May 13, 2007)

Some pictures I (and some cameranewb friends) took during rehousing, enjoy!


















When I saw an opportunity to handle I tried it, my first time handling this one and I was a bit scared honestly. My friends shot the handling pics...


----------



## Yuki (May 13, 2007)

wow what a pretty GBB, and your g. rosea does look like its a red phase.


----------



## demode (May 26, 2007)

Some new stuff and old stuff

Poecilotheria regalis Tropikmässan, Malmö Sweden:






























I liked how the smithi picture came out.. nice detail and focus.


----------



## demode (May 27, 2007)

Any comments are appreciated


----------



## 138 (May 28, 2007)

nice job on the 'TT' setups :clap:


----------



## neanyoe (May 28, 2007)

138 said:


> nice job on the 'TT' setups :clap:


i second! setup are amazing. 

that straw hair grass in one of your tanks, ..is that real?



demode said:


> _Theraphosa blondi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## demode (May 30, 2007)

Yeah its real though it only lasted a couple of months before it withered down but it was real nice for display. I'm uploading a few more pics today I managed to catch my P. irminia out in the open for a brief second!


----------



## demode (May 30, 2007)

Finally my internet is back up, here's a few images on some newly molted and bought T's. Unfortunately my genic juvie turned out to be a male, I've also recieved molts from all my A. versicolors and my Pamphobeteus sp. "Equador"  which should be ready to be sexed actually. Here's the pics!

*The molt from the A. genic i bought from Claes in Sweden, I'm 100% that this is a male if you consider the Epiandrous fusillae comparisons in previous pages:*






*As mentioned my dear Pamphobeteus also molted recently. I'm trying to identify it every day but I keep failing, hopefully after he/she hardens up I'll get a better shot at it. wish me luck!:*












*At the tropical faire in Malmo, Sweden I managed to buy a pretty P. irminia female. These two pictures is all I've seen from her since, she is really quick and very shy I have to say but its normal. Her speed is pretty mindboggling I was watching her walk in the terrarium one day and as i turned my head to shout on my brother and looked back agan she was gone.. poof ninja vanish!*













*I bought some slings from Slan at the faire, P. ornata and P. pederseni here's the ornata before a meal:*






*Last but not least a mugshot of one of FBI's most wanted felons:*


----------



## demode (May 30, 2007)

I'm superhappy I managed to sneak in and steal the molt from the pampho without disturbing her and here's the result! :worship:


----------



## demode (May 30, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (May 30, 2007)

That sure is a gorgeous and fat girl.


----------



## demode (May 30, 2007)

Novak said:


> That sure is a gorgeous and fat girl.


Yeap. She says thanks!  

I was told that she ate the last two males who tried to mate with her and she hasn't molted since... fingers crossed for luck


----------



## demode (Jun 1, 2007)

newly shed Pamphobeteus female!


----------



## demode (Jun 2, 2007)

Here's something out of the ordinary, my G. rosea came to drink as I was putting the waterbowl down... very cool she started drinking even before I had put it down it was like she knew water was coming.


----------

